# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >   Anyone know a decent hotel in Telluride?Restos?
 >  Doing a quick road trip with my daughter in a couple weeks....Durango, and checking out my brothers' land that he recently bought. Thanks.
 >   LindaP

## primo

Anyone know a decent hotel in Telluride?Restos?
 Doing a quick road trip with my daughter in a couple weeks....Durango, and checking out my brothers' land that he recently bought. Thanks.
  LindaP

----------


## MIke R

I have  a very good friend who lives there full time..I will e mail her and get back to you

----------


## BBT

Lumiere is over the top put you should be able to get great rates this time of year except film festival is comming up. I ski there one week each year so write for any ?'s. The peaks is also very cheap this time of year. Both of these are in Mountain village which I like better in the winter but in town there are many great places for summer.

----------


## MartinS

I did a week at Hotel Telluride January 07. Nice clean place, great pool and steam room. Good breakfast and small lobby bar. 

The # 1 thing I enjoyed were the cookies in the lobby every afternoon......

----------


## JoshA

I've stayed at The Peaks which is in the mountain village when I went for a trip with my wife. Not much Telluride character but it appeals if you're into yoga classes and such. When I went for hardcore skiing with my son we stayed in town in the no frills Oak Street Inn and once at the nearby San Sophia Inn which is much nicer. You might also try the Sheridan hotel if you're into history. I always love Telluride in its box canyon setting and anywhere in the San Juans no matter where I stay. The most beautiful mountains in Colorado. Don't miss Ouray in another box canyon on the other side of the mountains. It's 13 miles by Jeep trail or 50 miles by road.

----------


## MIke R

I second seeing Ouray..best wildflower display  ever....
stil waiting to hear back from my Telluride people..
as to skiing..Teluride is alright..its good..but if I go that far I'd rather do Wolf Creek and Silverton

----------


## JoshA

Yep, the wildflowers in Yankee Boy Basin outside of Ouray are amazing. It's too late now though. They are at their best in mid-July. Superlatives fail to describe their beauty. I'm looking at a photo of them now which is hanging in my home office. It's a beautiful photo but utterly fails to capture the experience of wandering through the vast expanses of color, never mind the high-mountain vistas. Just remembering it is a thrill!

Even though you won't see the wildflowers at their best, I'd highly recommend a trip to Ouray and, if you can rent a Jeep, some of the many beautiful off-road trails in the area.

----------


## LindaP

My daughter did say Ouray is awesome.....we just got back from Mt. Rainier, where my son worked this summer, and the wildflowers were just incredible!!!!!!
  Thanks for the recommendations, I looked at the Sheridan (only for the history ...it does look really cool)....but will check out the other suggestions.(I like the cookie idea in the pm, Martin!).
  My brothers land is somewhere near the Dunton Hot Springs.....which he told me some wealthy German owns. And he took a photo of the bar inside, where Butch Cassidy and the Sundance kid carved their names into.  And while he was looking around the library......he saw a copy of one of his photo books!!!!!! Funny!
  Can't wait to go back west!

----------


## BBT

Since the Telluride airport is closed all this summer as they improve it you will have to drive right past Ouray on your way in. The whole area is spectacular and the hiking is amazing.

----------


## fins85258

http://www.victorianinntelluride.com/

Karen an I have stayed at The Victorian Inn a couple of times in the winter and enjoyed it. It is reasonably priced.

newsheridan.com?

The New Sheridan is a nice old historical hotel in the middle of town on Colorado Ave and a block from the Victorian

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&um...image&resnum=1

Here are a bunch to look at

----------


## LindaP

Thanks Fins......leaving tomorrow, and we ended up reserving the Hotel Telluride, one of the main reasons was, that they allow dogs, and we are bringing my daughter's husky-shepard dog, Sergei. He's a great dog. So, it's off to the higher elevation!!!! Ciao!

----------


## MIke R

enjoy...the aspens will be just starting to turn

----------

